# Quick Food Question... please help...



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I've decided to try Fromm Gold Puppy dry and mix in a tablespoon of a quality wet food. However, I can't seem to find one that won't have the side effects of tear staining or causing the trots or gas, etc. Can anyone give me some other ideas, please? I've searched in this forum till my head hurts and my list keeps getting longer in terms of options rather than shorter and trying to break it down with pros and cons for each one that I've read here hasn't helped. I think Fromm Gold Puppy though is a good base, which I might switch out occassionally with Artemis, but I think it's a good place to start. That said, I really think she needs a little wet food to keep her interested. 

Oh, I also found on Amazon some single serving Merrick sausages so I can try her on a variety in the way of treats, find the flavor she likes then order a box.

I'd be grateful for any suggestions. So far the introduction of a little roasted chicken into her dry kibble that I was given seems to have not upset her belly or made her gassy so I'm on the right track, I just don't know that giving her chicken all the time is a good idea given I've read on her that too much protein can also create an assortment of problems. I think I would prefer her to be on something balanced and leave the chicken and little pieces of lean meat for a once a week treat rather than make it a hard and fast rule. 

Anyway, hope everyone is having a great weekend and thanks so much for any help in advance. 

Suz

P.S. 

There is a raging debate among my friends now after they found my potential name list and camps are equally dividied between AzureBelle, which is what I had decided on and TwylaBelle, which was my second choice, so if anyone has 2 cents in that regard, lol, feel free to chime in... might as well, my head is already spinning from spending too many hours on here researching food. ACK. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

My parents' puppy had horrible digestive issues until she got on Pinnacle! I highly recommend you try it.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi.. I have been feeding my Daisy Bil Jac for 2 years. I has had wonderful results for my little angel. No tearing and no gas. If you drop a piece of Bil Jac in water it will dissolve. Other brands will swell up when wet. I am a firm believer in this brand. I ask her Dr and he told me not to change a thing. Tearing is best resolved by using a stainless steel water bowl, a freshly washed face every day and drinking Culligan or other bottled waters. Any treats or food with food coloring should never be given to our snow angels.


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

Pinnacle, I'll look that one up. 

Bil Jac?? OMG, lol, I've never heard of that one...

Are these both dry?? Zooey is so cute... and so white... lol. I've been wiping down AzureBelle's face every night with warm water but I'm afraid to use the stuff I was given for the tear staining. I mean it's not awful, and I read that puppy's usually outgrow this, but it's making me nuts. LOL. 

Do either of you mom's give wet food or the Artemis or Merrick (what I call Doggy Deli, they like salami?) rolls?

Suz


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whatever you decide to go with, I suggest you look at some of the reviews for foods - there are several resources that are consistently mentioned on this forum such as Whole Dog Journal or Dog Food Advisor. Freshpet Select has a puppy formula that has a 5-star rating and quality ingredients. I've been very happy with that company's Vital formula. 

As for tear staining, a lot of that is often due to teething so I wouldn't even worry about that until your puppy's a year old.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you think the tear staining was due to the fromm? That would surprise me if it was the cause. Rocky had lots of digestive issues, I fed him the fromm four star line (which is a line for all life stages) and I thought that was the cause. With all the pet treat recalls lately, I stopped feeding them treats from the store and started making my own-he has not been gassy or sick since.

I give my boys filtered water, some recommend distilled. Tucker, my second malt is 6 months old and has tear staining, but he's also losing his teeth, and it's very common for them to have tear staining when teeth are coming in.

As for brands for our pups, I like:
Fromm
Freshpet
Acana 

Keep in mind you may also have some tummy upset anytime you change brands, so if you have her on a certain food and you are changing to the Fromm-yes you may have some upset, loose stool, gas, and tummy aches while transitioning. I would give it a good 3-4 weeks to see that everything settles.


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, guys, I looked through the list and wrote down the names of the ones that sounded the best, and went to Petco. They only had trial sized bags of Natural Balance Ultra, apparently Sunday is not the bext day to go to Petco since stuff is mostly out. I also bought a couple of cans of Merrick Puppy Plate and some baby sized natural Balance Doggie Deli rolls. So the experiment begins, LOL. The Fromm I bought was a trial sized bag off Amazon of the Fromm Puppy Gold so when that gets here at least I'll have something to alterante till I find what she likes. 

Freeway, my Deer Chi who is a rescue and has been with me for a while, is a very fussy eater, sometimes going 2 days without eating anything but a few pieces of roasted chicken and possibly a bacon chewey or 2. That said, he seemed to like the Natural Balance Doggie Deli rolls, and the Merrick Puppy plate so I may be getting some of the adult cans to try with him on my next trip to Petco this week. AzureBelle on the otherhand, liked the Doggie Deli but is still not convinced on the Merrick Puppy Plate and Natural Balance Dry Puppy. So it's going to be an experiment for a while. 

Acana and Freshpet are both on my list of foods to try till I find something she really enjoys. The Natural balance and the Merrick though are a step up from the Authority she was eating at her previous home, so at least I know she's getting something better than that. I'm also going to go to the market and pick up some Gerber Baby Toddler weenies as those have always been a huge hit with my Yorkies, God love them both and RIP, so i can give her some variety with that while we figure out what she really likes. I know she likes roasted chicken which I give to Freeway when he's really being a fusspot but I'm not sure I should be giving her so much of that as I don't want her getting used to people food to the extent she starts turning her nose up at anything that isn't people food, because I'm just not a cook & I'd be hugely in poo at that point as a result. LOL. Seriously, I can make chicken, I can make rice, I can make spaghetti, I can make quiche, I can make baked eggs, can't make much else beyond that. LOL. 

As for the staining from Fromm, I have no idea... is Fromm known to cause staining issues? That would really surprise me given that Fromm and Artemis are 2 of the top foods, it seems anyways, based on everything I read before I took my trip to Petco. One would think a top food, which based on what I've seen is pretty pricey wouldn't cause issues like staining, right, or am I being unrealistic...?

AzureBelle's staining is very minimal and seems to be confined to immediately around her eyes. I was able to cut off a good portion of it which gives me hope that it's not permanent. The lady at Petco did share with me that they do a Blueberry Facial which seems to be really popular with the white breed owners and seems to mitigate a lot of the staining so we're going to set up an appointment in a couple weeks once she's completely settled in and have it done. Right now, I'm just washing her face with warm water a couple times a day and trying to gently scrub the hairs around her eyes. I have these pads that the previous owners gave me but I'm not sure I'm sold on them. She seems to not like the smell and the container says don't use around eyes... WTF???? They're for tear stains people, where are they supposed to be used then? I did find two things online Castlebaths (?) and nuts the other one escapes me that are all natural and apparently for tear staining so I may try those. 

Suz

P.S. The stuff I found that Castlebaths and the other one are topical things not ingestibles like Angel Eyes, which also sounds intriguing to me especially since now they apparently have an all natural one too...


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

All this food talk has raised a question for me and my fluffs!! I use IAMS, green bag pink label for little dogs. They do good with it! Anyone have issues with IAMS? Also today my husband poured bacon grease on their food... I given them little pieces of bacon but the grease I'm concerned about  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

JulietsMommy said:


> All this food talk has raised a question for me and my fluffs!! I use IAMS, green bag pink label for little dogs. They do good with it! Anyone have issues with IAMS? Also today my husband poured bacon grease on their food... I given them little pieces of bacon but the grease I'm concerned about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Bacon grease is pure fat, I wouldn't give it or bacon to my fluffs.


----------

